# The secret weapon



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Hey guys ever seen one of these before?  What's it do, and how's it work??? Look closely. 

Northstar is at it again!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Right now it's kind of looking to me like the end of a version of Apla-Tech's Air Cannon, with a more complicated version of the older Apla coaters that Bazooka Joe loves to hate.

Either that or it fuses drywall sheets together so you don't have to tape them, and coats them at the same time.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Another look at that is suggesting it's a cordless battery operated pump system, that feeds mud from the tube to the coater.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The dial on what looks to be a coater: Is that an adjustment for different material widths, so one coater does it all?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Last guesses: If it is battery operated, what/where's the trigger to activate it? When you put it to the wall? Or is it an air driven piston pump?

Quick patent search didn't turn up anything helpful. But I did come across this setup for drywall sanding, that I haven't seen before: http://jzkj.en.alibaba.com/product/...Drywall_Sander_Machine_Construction_Tool.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Looks like a bether then ever head with a compound tube attachment filled with a pump


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

No way?? Is that something like kiwiman and I were trying to figure out in the 14 inch power assist thread? We wont fully know until we see the other end of it but its a coater, Northstar CFS system or a hose less system?


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

According to the thread on Facebook it's piston drive (think mudrunner) from what I gather the dial on the side controls how a manifold distributes the mud across the blade, dial ear the top controls mud flow.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

JM your a natural, sure hope Hollywood gets a hold of you for the next superman movie, can see your smiling face sayn it s a bird, its a plane .......


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Heard something last week about a new stopping box coming out that has a turn dial to adjust mud flow but wasn't expecting anything as high tech as that thing looks. Me want one, whatever it is


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> JM your a natural, sure hope Hollywood gets a hold of you for the next superman movie, can see your smiling face sayn it s a bird, its a plane .......


it's a 'All of the above'.  

I'm thinking we could see nail spotter, angle head attachments for it, as well. Maybe a taper attachment.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Vibrant new ideas will trump the status quo. 

Now give one to joe for a test run.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

JustMe said:


> Last guesses: If it is battery operated, what/where's the trigger to activate it? When you put it to the wall? Or is it an air driven piston pump?
> 
> Quick patent search didn't turn up anything helpful. But I did come across this setup for drywall sanding, that I haven't seen before: http://jzkj.en.alibaba.com/product/...Drywall_Sander_Machine_Construction_Tool.html


Getting warmer.  High powered gas shock in the compound tube with an adjustable flow dial. Multiple sized individual finish heads. Adapter set-up to run angles heads too! No clue as to a release date. They are still chipping away at it.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

cazna said:


> No way?? Is that something like kiwiman and I were trying to figure out in the 14 inch power assist thread? We wont fully know until we see the other end of it but its a coater, Northstar CFS system or a hose less system?


Yup. Northstar high power mud canon :thumbup: with detachable flat finishers and capabilities to run angles, (and some other idea-rs in the works! :whistling2


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

GreatLakesTools said:


> Getting warmer.  High powered gas shock in the compound tube with an adjustable flow dial. Multiple sized individual finish heads. Adapter set-up to run angles heads too! No clue as to a release date. They are still chipping away at it.


Thanks, GL. 

If the gas shock design is what I'm thinking, it's one I had in the past when I was working up some designs - using a long-ish gas shock itself as the handle, as well. Like the handle on a mud tube when it's extended - except the shock also pushes the tube piston when the shock is activated. Is that getting warmer?

------

edit:

Or does the mud flow need one putting it to the wall and opening something like a flow valve by putting pressure on it?


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Theres no way I would need a CFS system but from airless spray painting houses and dragging and moving a hose about theres no way would I ever get one either, Hoses are the biggest PITA there is, Here our doors and jams are installed before taping, the hose rips up the bottom corners of the jams so you cant drag it, you have to place it which is a full time job for one man................Just chasing the hoses.

This would be a much better idea, Being free of a hose and a compressor or pump really is the way to go.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG when are they going to learn we already have tools to do the job. How about coming up with an idea that doesn't require physical interaction. A show of hands please :thumbup1:


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, GL.
> 
> If the gas shock design is what I'm thinking, it's one I had in the past when I was working up some designs - using a long-ish gas shock itself as the handle, as well. Like the handle on a mud tube when it's extended - except the shock also pushes the tube piston when the shock is activated. Is that getting warmer?
> 
> ...


When you press it into the joint, the valve opens.


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

cazna said:


> Theres no way I would need a CFS system but from airless spray painting houses and dragging and moving a hose about theres no way would I ever get one either, Hoses are the biggest PITA there is, Here our doors and jams are installed before taping, the hose rips up the bottom corners of the jams so you cant drag it, you have to place it which is a full time job for one man................Just chasing the hoses.
> 
> This would be a much better idea, Being free of a hose and a compressor or pump really is the way to go.


No hoses attached


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> OMG when are they going to learn we already have tools to do the job. How about coming up with an idea that doesn't require physical interaction. A show of hands please :thumbup1:


They are called Spanish!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Don't let It die Boys!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

You lost the beard again! Daughter graduate again?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> Don't let It die Boys!


 Trust moore to bring knives to a secret weapons fight.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Don't let It die Boys!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> They are called Spanish!!


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>










Bazooka-Joe said:


>


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

mld said:


>


when it comes to Moore it can get confusing


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

T&A painting, I heard of those ladies.:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> :whistling2:


Watch yourself!! :whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> Watch yourself!! :whistling2:


You kept it :thumbup: I've got a folder full of pics from the old photoshopping days on DWT, it was 2Bucks fault, he bought out my immature side  ....but sh!t it were funny


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

........


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

was laughing today about the memory of those funny days just the thought of 2 buck when kiwi dropped it on him, good laugh:jester: driving down the road


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Hahahaha.....2bucks had a haircut:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Shhhh....I think I can hear a cricket :shifty:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I got moore!!! :whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Wonder how they both are doing these days.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

moore said:


> I got moore!!! :whistling2:


Whenever I see the pic of 2buck jr doing that with the spare backup power sander I had and sent them, it makes me wish for it back.


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

hey ho ? I wait !!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

*plank?*

guys know what those aluminum planks are called I got to buy one


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

What rock have you been living under?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> guys know what those aluminum planks are called I got to buy one


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-8-ft-Aluminum-Extension-Plank-PA208/100658407


----------



## Oldtimer (May 6, 2015)

moore said:


> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-8-ft-Aluminum-Extension-Plank-PA208/100658407


Been using one for years. Very handy to have


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> guys know what those aluminum planks are called I got to buy one


Ummm........... aluminum planks?!??


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> What rock have you been living under?


 
moore what rock you been base n under? that's the best ya can do I am appalled Kiwi can throw a better hack than that, need 2burrito Mexico to participate tho,

ok there has been plenty stucco planks around all my life and yes I had my big toe







on one of those alume planks and thanks for the Radiation


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Thought I would give this a bump as it was mentioned in the tubebox thread. maybe Greatlakes can give us an update.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

You have a great memory for old threads Gaz, Buggered if i know what was in the one I commented on 10mins ago?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Not really Caz, I just searched through Geatlakes posts.


----------

